# لو عايز ترانيم احساس وصوت جميل : وسط بحر ذنوبى - مش هو ده الطريق



## pola_met (23 نوفمبر 2007)

من اجمل الترانيم التى نالت اعجاب الجميع وهم ترنميتين غاية الروعة 

الترنيمة الاولى من شريط ( الابن الضال ) واسمها ( وسط بحر ذنوبى ) : 

لينك تحميل الترنيمة الاولى : 

http://www.4shared.com/file/25220466/cedff2ab/___online.html

الترنيمة الثانية ( مش هو ده الطريق ) من اجمل الترانيم واكثر الترانيم فى مكتبتى تحميلا : 

لينك تحميل الترنيمة : 

http://www.4shared.com/file/25007189/6cf7ca8d/A01____.html 


انا لا اريد الردود ولكن انا بجد عاوز تحميل الترانيم وسماعها ​


----------



## BENT MEN DERIAS (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عايز ترانيم احساس وصوت جميل ( ادخل واحكم )*

مرسى يا بولا  على مجهودك الجميل ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Marian_91 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عايز ترانيم احساس وصوت جميل ( ادخل واحكم )*

*انا سمعتهم و حلوين اووى
ميرسى كتيير بولا و ربنا معاك
*​


----------



## miko123 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عايز ترانيم احساس وصوت جميل ( ادخل واحكم )*

انا سمعتهم و حلوين اووى
ميرسى كتيير بولا و ربنا معاك


----------



## mina3338 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عايز ترانيم احساس وصوت جميل ( ادخل واحكم )*

بجد ترنيمتين روعه
ربنا يباركك


----------



## liuto (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عايز ترانيم احساس وصوت جميل ( ادخل واحكم )*

انت استاذ ربنا يعوضك


----------



## نشات جيد (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عايز ترانيم احساس وصوت جميل ( ادخل واحكم )*

[Q-BIBLE]ميرسى جدا  ع ترانيم كتير جميلة  وحلوة  ربنا يبارك حياتكم  ويحفظكم   كل عام وانتم    بخير  انتظر المزيد​[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عايز ترانيم احساس وصوت جميل ( ادخل واحكم )*

مش  عارف اشكرك ازاى


----------



## ramezmikhael (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عايز ترانيم احساس وصوت جميل ( ادخل واحكم )*

i thanks u because u said that u dont want rodod so thank you pola that u have a vey high target which is God's glory and the hymns are very very nice thankssssssssssss pola


----------



## وجية حلمى عوض (11 مايو 2010)

:smi420::smi420::smi420::smi420::closedeye:99::t7::t7:





pola_met قال:


> من اجمل الترانيم التى نالت اعجاب الجميع وهم ترنميتين غاية الروعة ​
> 
> الترنيمة الاولى من شريط ( الابن الضال ) واسمها ( وسط بحر ذنوبى ) : ​
> لينك تحميل الترنيمة الاولى : ​
> ...


----------



## bant el mase7 (13 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## nermeen1 (14 مايو 2010)

ميرسى ترنمتين روعة


----------



## النهيسى (14 مايو 2010)

شكرا ليكم



سلام ونعمه​


----------



## ayman adwar (14 مايو 2010)

لينك اول ترنيمة غير شغال


----------

